# Sharpening Router Bits?



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody ever sharpen there router bits? Can you use normal old sharpening stones or do you have to use something special?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I usually just touch them up with a small diamond card filer. If it has nicks in the cutter I just replace.

Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both Whiteside and Woodcraft offer a sharpening service. You can also check out local machine shops to see if they offer sharpening services. If you are using economy bits sharpening is often cost prohibitive; many can be replaced for about the same price. If you want to try touching up your bits only use the diamond card on the face of the carbide, never the side. Be sure to take the same number of strokes on each piece of carbide so the bit stays in balance.


----------



## johnsonj (Oct 31, 2010)

*ditto on the card sharpener*

I just learned this last week too. Woodcraft has a set of diamond files on a stick that work wonders. A few strokes of each grade and the bits are back to new.


----------

